# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  [Tư vấn] Xin mấy bác tư vấn giúp em con spindle.

## QuyND

Kính chào mấy bác,

Em là thành viên mới, có gì sai sót mong mấy bác bỏ qua dùm e ạ. 
Tình hình là e đang ôm mộng dựng 1 bé phay cnc C-frame mini. Hành trình chắc cỡ 4060 thôi ạ. Nhưng em lăn tăn nhất là vụ spindle. Em thấy trên thì trường có 2 loại là ER với BT (em không biết là gọi như vậy có đúng không, mong mấy bác chỉ giáo thêm ạ) thì nên xài loại nào ạ? Em chỉ tính phay khuôn be bé vọc vạch thôi. Em mong muốn là kéo được tua max là khoản 15-20k rpm. 

Nhu cầu của em là chủ yếu phay khuôn thép với nhôm ạ. 

Em xin cám ơn. Chúc các bác một ngày làm việc vui vẻ và hiệu quả.

----------


## dungtb

Bác cứ xài spindle trung quốc tầm 2.2kw là đẹp , er20 , speeed 24k/vong phút , các bác trên đây vẫn chạy nhôm ầm ầm. Đầu bt dành cho máy cỡ lớn , tải nặng.

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> Bác cứ xài spindle trung quốc tầm 2.2kw là đẹp , er20 , speeed 24k/vong phút , các bác trên đây vẫn chạy nhôm ầm ầm. Đầu bt dành cho máy cỡ lớn , tải nặng.


Con đó chạy khuôn thép non nổi k bác?

----------


## Diyodira

> Con đó chạy khuôn thép non nổi k bác?


bác ý chỉ nói là phay nhôm ầm ầm, còn thép thì phải mua thêm một con bt nữa dùng song song, vậy thì mua một em bt là đủ rồi.

nói nhỏ nghe, ước mơ mini be bé của bác cũng là ước mơ đa số của ae trên diễn đàn đó, trong đó có tui.

tks

----------

QuyND

----------


## giaock

Ăn sắt non mà 15 k đến 20 k  thì bác cứ chuần bị 20 củ cho cái spindel đi nha hihihi...

----------


## MINHAT

C fame mini hành trình 40x60mm thì được chứ 40x60cm thì căng à nó ko còn là mini nữa đâu

----------


## Gamo

Phay nhôm thì spindle TQ 2.2kw là được rồi bác. Phay sắt non mà dùng spindle 24,000rpm thì tiền dao cho 1 cái khuôn đủ để mua con spindle mới, chưa kể con spindle cũ ko biết có banh luôn ko. Có 1 lần mình sơ ý ko tưới nguội, nó chảy lỏng mũi dao ra. 
Thép mà phay bằng spindle 24,000rpm thì chắc căng hơn nữa.

Giờ anh em trên đây ít chế lắm, mà mua nguyên máy cũ về sửa lại rồi dùng. Máy hãng nó làm đàng hoàng, nghiêm chỉnh. Máy tự chế do ko có điều kiện khó làm tốt bằng, chi phí lại cao hơn. Theo mình biết có mấy lão đang găm hàng nóng, bác liên hệ mua quách cho khỏe: Nam CNC, Nhatson, Diyodira. Bác Ronaldinho/minhdt/Khanh Romeo/Termirex hình như cũng có hàng khủng, ko biết đã bán chưa

----------

QuyND

----------


## biết tuốt

con máy đang làm của bác gà lắp spin gì đấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, shinoh và chú sờ pín 2.2kw ER16 ợ...

Đang tính kiếm con tua thấp, size cỡ 1/3 con của cụ Tuấn buôn lược/bác Luyến mà chưa thấy

----------


## QuyND

Chào các bác, thật tình em chỉ muốn kéo lên khoản 10-15k rpm thôi chứ k lên tới 20k đâu ạ. Tại em nghĩ phay con dao cầu 1mm thì tua cỡ 10k là đủ rồi. Nếu mần đầu bt thì mình làm 2 cấp bậc tốc được không nhỉ? 1 Cái 1:1 với 1 cái 1:2?

----------


## terminaterx300

đang có con spindle hsk-a50 chạy 15k rpm, 7kW, bao sắt thép lẫn nhôm  :Cool:  mỗi tội giá chát hơn 20tr thoai.

----------


## chetaocnc

> đang có con spindle hsk-a50 chạy 15k rpm, 7kW, bao sắt thép lẫn nhôm  mỗi tội giá chát hơn 20tr thoai.


cho tấm ảnh chiêm ngưỡng đi anh

----------


## minhtuan2403

Mình cũng làm con 3030 để chạy nhựa với khuôn nhôm, tìm mua thì toàn spindle trung quốc nên mình nhờ bên Đế Dương hỏi tìm cho catalog spindle của Đài Loan. Thấy bác làm với mục đích gia công khuôn thì chắc là yêu cầu máy chính xác nên mình up catalog lên để bác tham khảo. Tất cả đều thay dao tự động được, giá thì bác tự liên hệ nhé. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_H...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Gamo, nhatson, QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> Mình cũng làm con 3030 để chạy nhựa với khuôn nhôm, tìm mua thì toàn spindle trung quốc nên mình nhờ bên Đế Dương hỏi tìm cho catalog spindle của Đài Loan. Thấy bác làm với mục đích gia công khuôn thì chắc là yêu cầu máy chính xác nên mình up catalog lên để bác tham khảo. Tất cả đều thay dao tự động được, giá thì bác tự liên hệ nhé. 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_H...ew?usp=sharing


Chào bác, có vẻ như mấy bé này quá hớp so với nhu cầu của em. Chắc giá có vẻ cao nác ngỉ? Em đã thử liên hệ với một nhà cung cấp qua Alibaba rồi. Giờ đang chờ người ta trả lời.

----------


## Nam CNC

eh bạn mập , dám đem con feamat thần thánh ra bán à , uổng lắm để đó đi sẽ có mối khác ngon hơn, con ấy bạn dùng vũ lực cướp của em đấy nhá , cho em chuộc lại không ?

----------


## QuyND

Chào các bác, sau một hồi cân đo đong đếm, em quyết định rước bé ER cho chi phí giảm xuống. Đồng thời giảm nhu cầu xuống chủ yếu phay nhôm, còn thép non thì hi vọng liệu cơm gắp mắm mấy bác ạ. Lên taobao em tham khảo tí thì thấy có con Spindle ZhenYu cũng được, giá cỡ 6tr cho 3,5kw/ER25/220v và 9tr cho 4,5kw/ER32/220v. Mấy bác cho em hỏi hàng TQ, ĐL thì hãng nào ổn vậy ạ?

Em xin cám ơn, phiền mấy bác quá ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Chào các bác, sau một hồi cân đo đong đếm, em quyết định rước bé ER cho chi phí giảm xuống. Đồng thời giảm nhu cầu xuống chủ yếu phay nhôm, còn thép non thì hi vọng liệu cơm gắp mắm mấy bác ạ. Lên taobao em tham khảo tí thì thấy có con Spindle ZhenYu cũng được, giá cỡ 6tr cho 3,5kw/ER25/220v và 9tr cho 4,5kw/ER32/220v. Mấy bác cho em hỏi hàng TQ, ĐL thì hãng nào ổn vậy ạ?
> 
> Em xin cám ơn, phiền mấy bác quá ạ.


zhenzu được cái đẹp mã
nếu chơi kim loại có 2 em nghĩ có 2 option spindle tốt cỡ 10t>13t cho con 2k2
12000rpm 400hz
24000rpm 800hz

----------

Gamo

----------


## QuyND

> zhenzu được cái đẹp mã
> nếu chơi kim loại có 2 em nghĩ có 2 option spindle tốt cỡ 10t>13t cho con 2k2
> 12000rpm 400hz
> 24000rpm 800hz


Bác cho em xin tí thông tin được không bác?

----------


## Ona

> zhenzu được cái đẹp mã
> nếu chơi kim loại có 2 em nghĩ có 2 option spindle tốt cỡ 10t>13t cho con 2k2
> 12000rpm 400hz
> 24000rpm 800hz


Loại này có loại đường kính 100mm không bác (< 3.0 KW)

----------


## cuongmay

trước mình có sửa 1 con 5k5 er32 của chị na giá khoảng 10tr ,nhìn bên ngoài to lớn nặng nề dk 120 hay 140 gì đó nhưng toàn là sắt thôi  bên trong là trái tim chuột nhắt các bác ạ,mình ước lượng khoan sắt mũi 5mm là khóc thét rồi .cẩn thận với chị na, không đáng tiền chút nào.

----------

QuyND

----------


## Diyodira

> trước mình có sửa 1 con 5k5 er32 của chị na giá khoảng 10tr ,nhìn bên ngoài to lớn nặng nề dk 120 hay 140 gì đó nhưng toàn là sắt thôi  bên trong là trái tim chuột nhắt các bác ạ,mình ước lượng khoan sắt mũi 5mm là khóc thét rồi .cẩn thận với chị na, không đáng tiền chút nào.


Bác dùng không đúng sở trường của nó, phán như này người ae cười cho.

----------


## QuyND

> trước mình có sửa 1 con 5k5 er32 của chị na giá khoảng 10tr ,nhìn bên ngoài to lớn nặng nề dk 120 hay 140 gì đó nhưng toàn là sắt thôi  bên trong là trái tim chuột nhắt các bác ạ,mình ước lượng khoan sắt mũi 5mm là khóc thét rồi .cẩn thận với chị na, không đáng tiền chút nào.


Em cám ơn bác đã báo trước cho em.




> Bác dùng không đúng sở trường của nó, phán như này người ae cười cho.


Như thế nào mới đúng sở trường ạ? Chỉ chạy nhôm trở lại thôi ạ? Không chạy sắt thép nổi à bác?

----------


## nhatson

> trước mình có sửa 1 con 5k5 er32 của chị na giá khoảng 10tr ,nhìn bên ngoài to lớn nặng nề dk 120 hay 140 gì đó nhưng toàn là sắt thôi  bên trong là trái tim chuột nhắt các bác ạ,mình ước lượng khoan sắt mũi 5mm là khóc thét rồi .cẩn thận với chị na, không đáng tiền chút nào.


đồ milling tua min 3000 đem gắn mũi khoan roài than đồ dỏm em thua

----------


## QuyND

> đồ milling tua min 3000 đem gắn mũi khoan roài than đồ dỏm em thua


Nếu min 3k rpm nhưng mà mình muốn khoan thì mần sao bác

----------


## Gamo

Thì gắn mũi khoan vào  :Wink: 

Mình thường lấy mũi khoan định tâm, chấm mỗi lỗ 1 phát rồi vác ra ngoài khoan thôi. Khoan nhôm dễ, để nguyên 400hz chấm cũng được, còn ko dùng mũi phay chơi nguyên lỗ cũng được, nếu làm biếng. Khoan sắt phải hạ tua xuống nhiều, ko cháy mũi khoan, hạ tua thì mất torque.

----------

QuyND

----------


## cuongmay

> đồ milling tua min 3000 đem gắn mũi khoan roài than đồ dỏm em thua


úi rứa trước giờ bác không dám khoan hả?con 2k2  vẫn khoan được mũi 4  ở 2000 rpm f50 đó ợ , to hơn thì khoan tăng cấp . mình chạy đồ nhôm phải làm gá thưường xuyên mà không khoan được thì cắn lưỡi . con 5.5 kể trên nặng gấp 5-6 lần đắt gấp hơn 2 lần công suất cũng hơn 2 lần mà ruột không hơn bao nhiêu nên mình mới chê đó chứ .

----------


## QuyND

Quay lại vấn đề chính, vậy thằng Huo Su logo có 2 cái cánh 2 bên xài ổn hơn thằng Zhen Yu không mấy bác? Em đang tính kéo con vuông tản gió 6kw luôn. Nó đang sale còn có hơn 2300 tệ 1 con à.

----------


## emptyhb

Mua đi đừng ngại bác

----------


## Gamo

> Quay lại vấn đề chính, vậy thằng Huo Su logo có 2 cái cánh 2 bên xài ổn hơn thằng Zhen Yu không mấy bác? Em đang tính kéo con vuông tản gió 6kw luôn. Nó đang sale còn có hơn 2300 tệ 1 con à.


Ui giời, rẻ thế. Bác cho xin cái link nghía cho vui với. Mà 6kw thì chắc phải chơi 380v rồi?

----------


## QuyND

> Ui giời, rẻ thế. Bác cho xin cái link nghía cho vui với. Mà 6kw thì chắc phải chơi 380v rồi?


Vâng, hình như có loại biến tần vô 1 pha ra 3 pha, nó cũng có bán luôn. 
Link đây bác: https://world.taobao.com/item/549360657558.htm

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Vâng, hình như có loại biến tần vô 1 pha ra 3 pha, nó cũng có bán luôn. 
> Link đây bác: https://world.taobao.com/item/549360657558.htm


6000w > 27A cái đồng hồ điện gia dình dễ tèo lém ah

----------


## Gamo

Nó chạy AC 380v 12.6A cụ ợ, chạy 220V thì hơi căng

----------


## nhatson

> Nó chạy AC 380v 12.6A cụ ợ, chạy 220V thì hơi căng


china thì chắc ko đủ cs roài, cheap mà

----------


## QuyND

Chà, căng nhỉ. Nếu bí quá chắc phải để ý xưởng sư phụ e rồi. Bác nào tư vấn hộ e con xài 220v với.

----------


## nhatson

> Chà, căng nhỉ. Nếu bí quá chắc phải để ý xưởng sư phụ e rồi. Bác nào tư vấn hộ e con xài 220v với.


https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...d=548244022032

có 2 loại 
1>1000-8000rpm 400hz
2> 6000-12000rpm 400hz


https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...ucket=1#detail
vài mẫu khác

chơi thép nhiều thì dùng con tua chậm, lai lai thép nhôm thì dùng con 12000
còn loại 24k 800hz nhưng đa năng quá e là....

----------

minhtuan2403, QuyND

----------


## zaizai1102

e có con spindle hàng tàu . max 750HZ = 15.000 rpm . 
Ở bên trong nó như vầy . mời các cụ tham khảo . 


2 bạc đuôi 7006 của NSK . 

Cuộn dây 

Rô sờ tơ bé tý  :Big Grin:  


2 Bạc đầu 7009 cũng NSK

----------

QuyND

----------

